# 189 EOI Invite Questions



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Hi Guyz,

I am posting the questions below on behalf of a friend. I would be highly obliged if someone can answer them.

1. Once an applicant with 60 points has made an EOI for 189 visa through skill select, how long does it take to get an invite? Do all EOI's get the invite?

2. If for example an applicant has lodged a 189 EOI about 2 months back (in Jan) and during those two months there have been two rounds of EOI invites and still the applicant does not get an invite, does it mean that the applicant has been rejected and will never be invited or does it mean he will be invited later for 189 visa?

3. What is the criteria for invite? Is it just 60 points or does the applicant's country of origin count as well?

4. What is the process for 189 visa after getting an Invite? How different is the process than 175 / 176 visa?. Is the main visa application made and documents etc attached when the application is made after the invite or are they attached during eoi process? 

5.Is the CO allocated immediately after 189 application (after invite) or is their a wait?

6. Do CO's request for PCC/Medicals for 189 HR applicants at the time of CO allocation or do they ask them after completion of security checks like it is done in 175 / 176 visas?

7. Any list of documents that need to be attached with 189 visa application (after invite)?

Regards,

RX


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

See my comments inline...


RockerX said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I am posting the questions below on behalf of a friend. I would be highly obliged if someone can answer them.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

*Dear Potturi*,

Many thanks for the comments.

A look at the occupational ceiling on diac skill select website shows that there are still 2000 places left in my friends occupation (Software and Applications Programmers). However there have been 2 rounds of invites since my friend applied, but he has still not received an invite. (it has been 2 months since his EOI).

What should we conclude in this case? Will my friend get an invite in upcoming days? If yes, is there an estimated time by which he may get an invite? I thought if there were places available in the ceiling all applicants with 60 points would get an invite? No?


Also how does skill select work. As in, if an applicant is not invited in the next round, does he stand a chance in lets say next 10 rounds?
How long does this cycle go on?

Occupational ceiling list available at:

SkillSelect

Regards,

RX



Potturi said:


> See my comments inline...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

For general process, you can check  PR Process 

For list - you can check eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

RockerX said:


> Dear Potturi,
> 
> Many thanks for the comments.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not sure I understand why but looking at the number of invitations given out during the 04th March invitation round confirms that almost every applicant should have received the invitation...because, if you compare the number of invitations given out in Dec'12 & jan'13 with the Feb'13 invites...then there is a difference in the number of applicants. 

Having said that I don't want to mislead you with something that I don't know...but I'd suggest you to check with your friend if he has completed the application correctly (in all aspects) and submitted it.Maybe the experienced people in the forum would be able to guide you better.

Good Luck !

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

*Potturi*,

Thanks again my friend. I think the best option for my friend would be to wait for the next two rounds (1st April and some-where in mid april) and see if he gets an invite or not?

Also, this may be a dumb question, but how does one get the invite intimation. Via email? or does one have to constantly check the status on skill select portal?

*Seniors,*

Can you also shed some light on how many rounds should a 189 EOI with 60 points wait after EOI submission?

Regards,

RX



Potturi said:


> Well, I'm not sure I understand why but looking at the number of invitations given out during the 04th March invitation round confirms that almost every applicant should have received the invitation...because, if you compare the number of invitations given out in Dec'12 & jan'13 with the Feb'13 invites...then there is a difference in the number of applicants.
> 
> Having said that I don't want to mislead you with something that I don't know...but I'd suggest you to check with your friend if he has completed the application correctly (in all aspects) and submitted it.Maybe the experienced people in the forum would be able to guide you better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

This is what the skill select page (http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-03-04/) has to say...

*Invitation process and cut offs*

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.


If you wish to compare your Expression of Interest (EOI) against the outcomes of the invitation round, you can check your points score and visa date of effect at any time for all visa subclasses covered by your EOI on the home page of your SkillSelect EOI.

Ask your friend to check in his/her EOI page.

Well, to your other question...Yes, Invitation is sent to the registered email id and a link to apply for Visa is also activated in the EOI page (to the best of my knowledge) - (The reason I am saying to the best of my knowledge is because I've applied thru an agent, so all the communication came thru my agent to me). 




RockerX said:


> *Potturi*,
> 
> Thanks again my friend. I think the best option for my friend would be to wait for the next two rounds (1st April and some-where in mid april) and see if he gets an invite or not?
> 
> ...


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

base on what I know, these are my answers



RockerX said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I am posting the questions below on behalf of a friend. I would be highly obliged if someone can answer them.
> 
> ...


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

I have logged file for 189 on 15th Dec 2012,

CO Assigned on : 15 Feb 2013,

CO team : brisbane.gsm.team34 AM

Completed All Doc (PCC & Medical ) on : 2-March-2013,

I have sent 3 times mail to CO for my documents and it's status but I no reply from her. they are not reply to my email.

and i can see my documents are in below status, I have called help line they told me standard answer if CO required any thing they will contact you.

Self:
PCC : Required
Medical : Requested

dependent:
Medical : recommended 

*Is is good idea to call direct to CO* ? because after CO assign I have sent 4 email and no reply for any email or any acknowledgement.


----------



## killadiranga (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi All,

After receiving my ACS assessment, I had to change my passport for spouse name addition. Now going to book IELTS with my new passport. So my query is, if I lodge EOI with ACS ( referring old passport) and IELTS score (referring new passport), does that gonna to create a problem?
Please clarify on how to associate new passport number with old ACS letter. thanks in advance


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

hey guys 
i consider myself so unlucky!!!
I have launched my EOI on 17th july 2013 with 60 points at 3pm but cutoff date was 17th july 2013 10am.Now i have had to wait for abou 2 months before getting an invitation... and could you please update the process of NSW sponsorship process coz i would lodge it if i dont get invited on 5th august 2013.... that will be really appreciated


----------



## renjipg (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi 

Actually i have done the same in my case. IELTS with new passport and ACS with old passport.But i couldnt see any passport number mentioned in ACS assessment report. So that should be fine.Any way you have to carry both passports when you travel.


----------



## aadilabbasi (Sep 17, 2010)

does everyone who wants to claim 60 point, and apply for EOI; usually get invitation to apply letter or might not?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 9, 2014)

RockerX said:


> *Dear Potturi*,
> 
> Many thanks for the comments.
> 
> ...


how is it possible that he hasn't receive an invite yet.. 

Occupation ID Description Points score Visa date of effect

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	7/01/2015 11.23 pm

if he applied before this date and time, he should have got the invite isn't it? This is Janary 9 results round.


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear All,

EOI is submitted with following details on 13-Nov-2015. When can I expect invitation ? Experts in this forum please let me know.

Points : 80 (75 + 5 Partner skill)
ANZCO code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE Score: L90/R87/S90/W90 (Overall: 90)
Spouse PTE: L63/R60/S83/W61 (Overall: 63)

EOI Submitted: 13-Nov-2015

Invitation: Waiting


Thanks for your information in-advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Galaxy1


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

With 80 points you'd likely receive an invitation in the next round. That's a very high points total so make sure you haven't accidentally claimed something you shouldn't.


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> With 80 points you'd likely receive an invitation in the next round. That's a very high points total so make sure you haven't accidentally claimed something you shouldn't.



My immigration agent submitted my EOI considering following:

My Spouse Points = 75 (Age=30 points, Education Qualification=15 pts, Work Experience=10 pts, PTE-A=20 pts )

My points = 5 pts (partner skill)

SO total it became 80 points. I think this it correct.


----------

